
How the EPA and the Pentagon Downplayed a Growing Toxic Threat - igonvalue
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-epa-and-the-pentagon-downplayed-toxic-pfas-chemical
======
pirocks
The hn link didn't work for me. This one
did:[https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-epa-and-the-
penta...](https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-epa-and-the-pentagon-
downplayed-toxic-pfas-chemicals)

